# [Q] DSP Manager for Nexus 7 (no root)



## will748 (Mar 6, 2012)

I listen to music an insane amount. I have used DSP Manager on my gnex ever since i bought it and my tablet just, lacks bass. Is there any way to install DSP Manager without having root? any response is much valued


----------



## Meanstreak242 (Jul 24, 2011)

Honestly, I think dsp manager is buggy for the n7. Especially if you use bt for anything on it. Every rom I've used/compiled that has the dsp manager causes problems for me, even when it's not enabled. System ui crashes, every time you toggle bt on or off dsp manager crashes, and sometimes takes a few of the running apps with it.

And if you're not rooted, (as far as I know), I don't believe you can run dsp manager. I believe it needs to run from system/app to function properly. Not to mention the libs you need to install with it.


----------



## abs0lutezer0 (Aug 18, 2012)

If your willing to root I should be able to find a flash able version of DSP with beats that dho and primedirective made sometime back. I've tested on n7 and it works great.


----------

